# Borneo Sucker/Hillstream Loach



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had borneo suckers, they don't eat plants or algae. They eat microbes living on the algae. They don't like high temps and like alot of current. When I converted my tank to heavily planted they only stuck to the glass and weren't very interesting. They would be better off in a biotype tank with heavy current tons of smooth rocks and a few plants. They are tons of fun to watch as they stick to a rock and guard it against other fish. Six months is the longest I have ever been able to keep these fish alive, I think they need really low nitrate and high oxygen levels.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

I don't think it's a good idea to keep these fish unless you have a river tank. As far as I know they *must* have a good current to survive.

One of the moderators on this forum is setting up a river tank for hillstream loaches...

Check this thread out, (the river tank/hillstream loach discussion does't start until the seventh post)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8752&page=1&pp=15&highlight=river+tank


----------

